# Baby Pigeons Found in Chicago - Please Help



## karskar (May 28, 2013)

Hello, I live in a town home (Chicago) with a flat roof that has a decking over it. Due to some leaking in our ceiling, they have had to remove part of the decking to repair the roof today. About 1 hour ago, the workers found a nest with two baby pigeons. They are huddled in the nest with a few patches of yellow feathers. We had to move them a few feet away with a cookie sheet and spatula - I did not touch them. The men believe they saw the mom come back looking for them then flew away. It is very warm and humid today with storms in the forecast. They are currently under a table on the roof. I cannot find a wildlife sanctuary in Chicago and I don't want them to die. Ideally their mom would find them, but I know NOTHING about birds! Please help me know what to do so I can give these babies the best chance to live. I am very nervous about it. Again severe storms forecasted, but I don't want them to lose any chance to reunite with their mom. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

usually it is best to put them back at the spot or nearest the spot where they were and the pair should find them there. if you can.


----------



## karskar (May 28, 2013)

Ok, once the workers are done I can do that. Here's my follow up question. They were found under the decking which has been pulled up. It is now just open roof. They were very protected down there. I have put them in a box on its side to protect them better from the air, but they are shivering (maybe that's normal). If I put them back in the spot they were found, can I do something to make sure they are warm enough and protected from the rain/wind? Or is that a non-issue? 

Also, how do I know if the parents come back? I don't want them to starve waiting, but I really have no idea what I'm doing. 

Thank you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Is the box solid and will it protect them from rain and from predators seeing them? Can you find something that resembles the decking to cover them in the area where they were originally found?

How long has it been since they have been fed? The babies do need to be fed by parents first and foremost, and if they don't come back they need to be fed by hand.

Here is a list of rehabbers in your area in case, but they need to be fed soon: http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/t95-matilda-s-list-united-states-a-k *


----------



## karskar (May 28, 2013)

I am not sure when they were last fed. Its been about two hours since they were found. How do I know if they need to be fed? And if they do, what and how do I feed them?

Thank you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*There little crops would be full if they have been fed. Here is a link on feeding baby pigeons and what to feed them. 

What to feed them depends on their age, be very careful to follow instructions: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/ 

*


----------



## karskar (May 28, 2013)

Thank you - I read all of the information on that site. I believe they are about 9 days old. One is much larger than the other for some reason. It says I can feed them baby porridge at that age which I happen to have organic baby porridge here. What I don't understand is if I should feed them then leave them outside to try to reunited with parents, or if once I feed them I need to bring them inside.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

karskar said:


> Thank you - I read all of the information on that site. I believe they are about 9 days old. One is much larger than the other for some reason. It says I can feed them baby porridge at that age which I happen to have organic baby porridge here. What I don't understand is if I should feed them then leave them outside to try to reunited with parents, or if once I feed them I need to bring them inside.


*Thank you for your care and concern.

At nine days they will need baby bird formula like Exact, if that is what you are referring to. If they are safe, secure and covered and the parents are returning you could try. But you have to keep a close eye on them. *


----------



## karskar (May 28, 2013)

So I went to Petco and got the Exact. I mixed it up and put together my syringe with the latex top. I got up there and saw there were two adult pigeons very nearby. Not in the nest but maybe 1.5 feet away. Can I assume that is mom and dad? Is it best not to interfere? That would be best case scenario. I'm so concerned about this - I'm sure I won't sleep tonight!

Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes that is a good sign! check them tomorrow, you really want the parents to feed them if possible.


----------



## karskar (May 28, 2013)

Ok - here's hoping. Thank you SO very much for the help! I really do appreciate it!


----------



## karskar (May 28, 2013)

Oh, I have been checking on them and it seems one of the pigeons got in the box with them! Can I assume this is a parent? I am so excited - I have been so upset all day the deck work disrupted these tiny babies. I hope my temporary home is good enough for them to care for their babies, even in a storm.


----------



## karskar (May 28, 2013)

The mom was sitting with the babies this morning in my makeshift shelter!! Even after an impressive storm last night which I worried would scare her away even more. I am so relieved - over the moon really.

My last question - in order to reunite the parents with the babies, I had moved them right back into the area that needs to be repaired on our roof. It's a leak so its somewhat urgent. How long do pigeons stay in the nest? I'm going to try to delay any work until they safely move on, but I have no idea how long that will be. My contractor is going to be thrilled with me. I am guessing there is no way to have a professional safely move the whole family right?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moving the whole family will upset the family too much. it depends on how old the babies are, they are usually out of the nest and following the parents and can fly up at about 4 weeks of age or 5. so it depends on their age on how much longer they should be there. can you post a picture? or you can look at this link and decide for yourself.
http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## karskar (May 28, 2013)

They look about 6-8 days old based on those photos. They are pretty well sheltered with mama right now so I don't want to disturb them more than I already have. So based on that, about 3 weeks to go. If I go up there around 4-5 weeks and the babies are not in their nest, is that a sign we are good to go? Or do they fly and come back for a while. I want to make sure I remove the nest at the right time.

Thank you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if they are not around that means they must of started flying with the parents so it would be good to go then.. they feather out and look more adult like for the last two weeks or so but can't fly yet but they can walk.


----------



## karskar (May 28, 2013)

Got it! Thank you again for your very quick help! It has been extremely helpful to me. I am actually excited to watch these little ones grow and be able to let my children learn along the way!


----------



## karskar (May 28, 2013)

Hello, I went up on the roof today to check on the baby pigeons. I don't think they could be more than 3 weeks old at this point. They are not in the nest. Does this mean something bad happened to them (gulp)...?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

karskar said:


> Hello, I went up on the roof today to check on the baby pigeons. I don't think they could be more than 3 weeks old at this point. They are not in the nest. Does this mean something bad happened to them (gulp)...?


*Have you looked below the nest and around it? Not sure, is there any evidence of foul play? They might just be learning to fly, trying their wings. *


----------

